# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام ديوان المظالم

## السائلة

*نِظــام ديـوان المظـالِم**1402هـ*












الرقـم:  م / 51
التاريخ: 17/7/1402هـ
-----------------
بعون الله تعـالى
نحـن خـالد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
مـلك الممـلكة العـربية السعـودية
بعد الإطلاع على المادتين التاسعة عشرة والعشرين من نِظام مجلِس الوزراء الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظام ديوان المظالِم الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (2/13/8759) وتاريخ 17/9/1374هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (95) وتاريخ 25/6/1402هـ.

رسمـنا بما هو آت
أولاً  – الموافقة على نِظـام ديـوان المظـالِم بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهـذا.

ثانيـاً – تتولى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بالإضافة إلى الاختِصاصات المُسندة إليها، التحقيق في جرائم الرشـوة والـتزوير، والجرائم المنصوص عليها في المرسوم الملكي رقم (43) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ.

ثالثـاً – تُحال إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق القضايا التي تحت التحقيق لدى ديوان المظالِم وتلك التي أكتمل فيها التحقيق ولم تُقدِّم لهيئات الحُكم لمُباشرة اختِصاصِها بشأنِها. ويُنقل المُحقِّقون الذين يُباشِرون هذا العمل بديوان المظالِم بوظائفِهم واعتِماداتِهم إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، ويتم تحديد المُحقِّقين الذين يُنقلون بالاتِفاق بين رئيس الديوان ورئيس الهيئة.

رابعاً  – تؤول اختِصاصات هيئة التأديب المنصوص عليها في نِظام تأديب الموظفين وقرارات مجلِس الوزراء إلى ديوان المظالِم، وتُحال إليه جميع القضايا التأديبية.

خامساً – تُدمج ميزانية هيئة التـأديب في ميزانية ديـوان المظالِم، ويُنقل أعضاء مجالِس الحُكم وجميع الموظفـين والمُستخـدمين والعُـمال في الهيئة بوظائِفِـهم واعتِماداتِـهم إلى ديـوان المظالِم.
سادساً – يجوز – استثناءً – خِـلال خمس السنوات التالية لنفاذ النِظـام أن تقوم لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بالنظر في إحالة من ترى عدم صلاحيتِه لعضوية الديوان على التقاعُد، ويصدُر قرار الإحالة على التقاعُد في هذه الحالة بأمر ملكي.

سابعاً  – يُنشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل بِه بعد سنة من تاريخ نشرِه.

ثامنـاً –على نائب رئيس مجلِس الوزراء والوزراء كُلٌ فيما يخصُه تنفيذ مرسومنا هـذا ، ، ،
























قرار رقم 95 وتاريخ 25/6/1402هـإن مجلس الوزراء
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة المرفوعة إلى حضرة صاحِب السمو الملكي نائب رئيس مجلِس الوزراء، مِن معالي رئيس ديوان المظالِم برقم (233) وتاريخ 20/9/1399هـ. والمُتعلِقة بمشروع نِظام جديد لديوان المظالِم.
وبعد الإطلاع على المحضر المُعدَّ في شُعبة الخُبراء برقم (43) وتاريخ 13/4/1401هـ.

يُقــرِّر ما يلــي
*1-      * الموافقة على نِظـام ديـوان المظـالِم بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهـذا.

*2-  * تتولى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بالإضافة إلى الاختِصاصات المُسندة إليها، التحقيق في جرائم الرشـوة والـتزوير، والجرائم المنصوص عليها في المرسوم الملكي رقم (43) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ.

*3-  * تُحال إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق القضايا التي تحت التحقيق لدى ديوان المظالِم وتلك التي أكتمل فيها التحقيق ولم تُقدِّم لهيئات الحُكم لمُباشرة اختِصاصِها بشأنِها. ويُنقل المُحقِّقون الذين يُباشِرون هذا العمل بديوان المظالِم بوظائفِهم واعتِماداتِهم إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، ويتم تحديد المُحقِّقين الذين يُنقلون بالاتِفاق بين رئيس الديوان ورئيس الهيئة.

*4-  * تؤول اختِصاصات هيئة التأديب المنصوص عليها في نِظام تأديب الموظفين وقرارات مجلِس الوزراء إلى ديوان المظالِم، وتُحال إليه جميع القضايا التأديبية.

*5-  * تُدمج ميزانية هيئة التـأديب في ميزانية ديـوان المظالِم، ويُنقل أعضاء مجالِس الحُكم وجميع الموظفـين والمُستخـدمين والعُـمال في الهيئة بوظائِفِـهم واعتِماداتِـهم إلى ديـوان المظالِم.

*6-  * يجوز – استثناءً – خِـلال خمس السنوات التالية لنفاذ النِظـام أن تقوم لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بالنظر في إحالة من ترى عدم صلاحيتِه لعضوية الديوان على التقاعُد، ويصدُر قرار الإحالة على التقاعُد في هذه الحالة بأمر ملكي.

*7-      * *يُعمل بالمواد السابِقة بعد سنة من تاريخ نشر المرسوم الملكي، الصادِر بالموافقة عليها.*
*8-      * نظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي بما ورد في الفقرات السابِقة، صورتُه مُرافِقة لهـذا.

*9-  * *تُشكل لجنة مِن: رئيس ديوان المظالِم، مندوب عن وزارة المالية والاقتِصاد الوطني، مندوب عن الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية ومندوب عن هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، للقيام بما يلي:*
*أ‌- * *نقل المُستشارين والمُحقِّقين العاملين في ديوان المظالِم والمُعيِّنين على درجات السِلك القضائي إلى الدرجات المُقابلة لها في نِظام ديوان المظالِم عند نفاذِه.*
*ب‌-* وضع قواعِد لتصنيف المُعيِّنين على سلم رواتِب نِظام الخِدمة المدنية مِن المُستشارين والمُحقِّقين العاملين في ديوان المظالِم وأعضاء مجالِس الحُكم العاملين في هيئة التأديب، ونقلِهم إلى درجات أعضاء الديوان ورفعِها إلى مجلِس الخدمة المدنية لإصدار قرار بشأنِها، قبل نفاذ نِظام ديوان المظالِم.

*10-  * على رئيس ديوان المظالِم ورئيس هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وضع الترتيبات اللازِمة لتنفيذ ما ورد في الفقرات (3 – 4 – 5) من هذا القرار.

*11-       * يُعمل بما ورد في الفقرتين (9 – 10)، اعتِباراً من تاريخ صدور هذا القرار.

ولِمــا ذُكِر حُــرِّر ، ، ،



نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء









نِظــام ديــوان المظــالِم
البـاب الأولفي تشـكيل الديـوان واختِصـاصـاتِهالمادة الأولى:
ديوان المظالِم هيئة قضاء إداري مُستقِلة، ترتبِط مُباشرة بجلالة الملك. ويكون مقرُه مدينة الرياض، ويجوز بقرار من رئيس الديوان إنشاء فروع له حسب الحاجة.

المادة الثانية:
يتألف ديوان المظالِممن:رئيس بمرتبة وزير،ونائبرئيس أوأكثر،وعدَّد منالنواب المُساعدين والأعضاء ذوي التخصُّص في الشريعة والأنظِمة. ويُلحق بِه العدَّد الكافي من الموظفين الفنيين والإداريين وغيرِهم.

المادة الثالثة:
يُعيِّن رئيس الديوان وتنتهي خدماتِه بأمر ملكي، وهو مسئول مُباشِر أمام جلالة الملك. ويُعيِّن نواب رئيس الديوان وتنتهي خدماتِهم بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتِراح رئيس الديوان. ويختار رئيس الديوان رؤساء الفروع من بين أعضاء الديوان، مع مُراعاة درجات العاملين في الفرع.

المادة الرابعة:
تؤلفلجنةتُسمَّى: ((لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان))، وتتكون مِن:رئيس الديوان أومنيُنيبُه،وستة أعضاء لا تقِل درجة كُلٍ مِنهُم عن درجة مُستشار (ب) يختارُهم رئيس الديوان.

المادة الخامسة:
تنعقد لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان برئاسة رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه، ولا يكون انعِقادُها صحيحاً إلا بحضور جميع الأعضاء، وفي حالة غياب أحدُهم – بسبَّب نظر اللجنة مسألة تتعلق بِه أو لهُ فيها مصلحة مُباشِرة، أو لغيرِ ذلك من الأسباب – يحل محلُه من يُرشِحُه رئيس الديوان مِّمن تتوفر فيهم شروط العضوية، وتصدُر قرارات اللجنة بالأغلبية المُطلقة لأعضائِها.

المادة السادسة:
يُباشِر الديوان اختِصاصاتِه عن طريق دوائر يُحدَّد عدَّدُها، وتشكيلُها، واختِصاصِها النوعي والمكاني، بقرار من رئيس الديوان.

المادة السابعة:
يكون لديوان المظالِم هيئة عامة،تتكونمِن:رئيس الديوان وجميع الأعضاء العاملينفيه،ويُحدَّد اختِصاصُها وإجراءاتُها بقرار من مجلِس الوزراء.
المادة الثامنة:
1-   يختص ديوان المظالِم بالفصل فيما يلي:
أ‌-   الدعاوى المُتعلِقة بالحقوق المُقرَّرة فينُظُّم الخِدمة المدنية والتقاعُد لموظفي ومُستخدميالحكومةوالأجهزة ذوات الشخصية المعنوية العامة المُستقِلة، أو ورثتِهم والمُستحقين عنهُم.
ب‌- الدعاوى المُقدمة منذوي الشأن بالطعن في القرارات الإدارية،متى كان مرجع الطعن خصم الاختِصاص أو وجود عيب في الشـكل، أو مُخـالفة النُظُّم واللوائح، أو الخطأ في تطبيقِها أو تأويلِها، أو إسـاءة استعمالِ السُلطة.
ويُعتبر في حُكم القرار الإداري، رفض السُلطة الإدارية أو امتِناعِها عن اتِخاذ قرار كان من الواجِب عليها اتِخاذُه طِبقاً للأنظِمة واللوائح.
ت‌-  دعاوى التعويض الموجهة من ذوي الشأن، إلى الحُكومة والأشخـاص ذوي الشخصية العـامة المُستقِلة، بسبَّب أعمالِها.
ث‌- الدعاوى المُقدَّمة من ذوي الشأن، في المُنازعات المُتعلِقة بالعقود التي تكون الحُكومة، أو أحد الأشخاص المعنوية العامة طرفاً فيها.
ج‌-   الدعاوى التأديبية التي تُرفع من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق.
ح‌- الدعاوى الجزائية الموجهة ضد المُتهمين بارتِكاب جرائم التزوير، المنصوص عليها نِظاماً، والجرائم المنصوص عليها في نِظـام مُباشرة الأموال العـامة، الصـادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (77) وتاريخ 23/10/1395هـ.
وكذلك الدعاوى الجزائية الموجهة ضِد المُتهمين بارتِكاب الجرائم والمُخالفات، المنصوص عليها في الأنظِمة، إذا صدر أمر من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء إلى الديوان بنظرِها.
خ‌-   طلبات تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية.
د‌-     الدعاوى التي من اختصاص الديوان بموجب نصوص نظامية خاصة[1]-[2].

2-   مع مُراعاة الاختصاصات المُقرَّرة نِظاماً،يجوز لمجلِس الوزراء إحالة ما يراه من مواضيع وقضايا إلى ديوان المظالِم لنظرِها.

المادة التاسعة:
لا يجوز لديـوان المظالِم النظر في الطلبات المُتعلِقة بأعمال السيادة أو النظر في الاعتِراضات المُقدَّمة من الأفراد على ما تُصدِرُه المحاكِم أو الهيئات القضائية من أحكام أو قرارات داخلة في ولايتِها.

المادة العاشرة:
تتولى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، الادعـاء أمـام الدائرة المُختصة في الجرائم والمُخالفات التي تتولى الهيئة التحقيق فيها.
الباب الثـانيفي نِظـام أعضـاء الديـوانالمادة الحادية عشرة:
يُشترط فيمن يُعيِّن عضواً في الديوان، الآتي:
1-   أنَّ يكون سعـوديِّ الجنسية.
2-   أنِّ يكون حسِّن السيرة والسلوك.
3-   أنِّ يكون مُتمتِعاً بالأهلية الكامِلة لتولي الأعمال القضائية.
4-   أنَّ يكون حاصِلاً على شهادة من إحدى كُليات الشريعة بالمملكة أو شهادة جامعية أُخرى مُعادِلة.
5-   ألاَّ يقل عُمرِه عن اثنين وعشرين عاماً.
6-   أنَّ يكون لائقاً صحياً للخِدمة.
7-  أنَّ لا يكون قد حُكِم عليه بحـد أو تعزير، أو في جُرم مُخِل بالشرف، أو صدر بحقِه قرار تأديبي بالفصل من وظيفة عامة، ولو كان قد رُد إليه اعتِبارُه.

المادة الثانية عشرة:
درجات أعضاء الديوان هي:
-        مُلازِم، بدرجة مُلازِم قضائي.
-        مُستشار مُساعِد (( ج ))، بدرجة قاضي (( ج )).
-        مُستشار مُساعِد (( ب ))، بدرجة قاضي (( ب )).
-        مُستشار مُساعِد (( أ ))، بدرجة قاضي (( أ )).
-        مُستشار (( د ))، بدرجة وكيل محكمة (( ب )).
-        مُستشار (( ج ))، بدرجة وكيل محكمة (( أ )).
-        مُستشار مُساعِد (( ب ))، بدرجة رئيس محكمة (( ب )).
-        مُستشار مُساعِد (( أ ))، بدرجة رئيس محكمة (( أ )).
-        نائب رئيس بدرجة قاضي تمييز.
-        نائب رئيس بدرجة رئيس تمييز.

المادة الثالثة عشرة:
يُشترط لشغل درجات أعضاء الديوان توفُّر المؤهلات المُحدَّدة للدرجات المُقابِلة لها في نِظـام القضاء، مع مُراعاة ما يلي:
1-  تُعتبر كُل منالماجستير فيمجال العمل ودبلوم دِراسات الأنظِمة بمعهد الإدارة العامة مُعادِلة للاشتِغال بأعمال قضائية نظيرة مُدة أربع سنوات.
2-   تُعتبر درجة الدكتوراه في طبيعة العمل مُعادِلة للاشتِغال بأعمال قضائية نظيرة مُدة ست سنوات.
3-   يُعتبر الاشتِغال بأعمال التحقيق والقضاء والاستشارات في مجال العمل اشتِغالاً في أعمال قضائية نظيرة.
المادة الرابعة عشرة:
يكون من يُعيِّن مِن الأعضاء ابتِداءً تحت التجربة لمُدة عام، وتصدِر لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بعد نهاية مُدةالتجربةوثبوتصلاحية المُعيِّن قراراً بتثبيتِه.ويجوز قبل صدور هذا القرار الاستِغناءعنهبقرار من لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان.

المادة الخامسة عشرة:
فيما عدا المُلازِم، لا يكون عضو الديوان قابِلاً للعزل ولكن يُحال إلى التقاعُد حتماً إذا بلغ سِن السبعين، على أنهُ إذا فقد أحد الأعضاء الثِقة والاعتِبار اللذين تتطلبُهما الوظيفة،يُحال إلى التقاعُد بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتِراح من لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان.

المادة السادسة عشرة:
مع عدم الإخلال بما يقتضيه هذا النِظام من أحكام، يتمتع أعضاء الديوان بالحقوق والضمانات المُقرَّرة للقضاة، ويلتزمون بما يلتزم بِه القضاة من واجِبات.

المادة السابعة عشرة:
يجري التعيين والترقية في درجات أعضاء الديوان وِفقاً للإجراءات المُقرَّرة للتعيين والترقية في درجات السِلك القضائي، وفي هذا الخصوص يكون للجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بالنِسبة لأعضاء الديوان نفس الاختصاصات المُقرَّرة لمجلِس القضاء الأعلى بالنِسبة لأعضاء السِلك القضائي.

المادة الثامنة عشرة:
يُعامل عضو الديوان من حيث الراتِب والبدلات والمُكافآت والمزايا مُعاملة نظيره في الدرجة من أعضاء السِلك القضائي.

المادة التاسعة عشرة:
يتم نقل أعضاء الديوان وندبِهم وإعارتِهم وِفقاً للإجراءات المُقرَّرة لنقل أعضاء السِلك القضائي وندبِهم وإعارتِهم، وفي هذا الخصوص يكون للجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بالنِسبة لأعضاء الديوان نفس الاختِصاصات المُقـرَّرة لمجلِس القضاء الأعلى بالنِسبة لأعضاء السِلك القضائي، كما يكون لرئيس الديـوان في هذا الخصوص وبالنِسبة لأعضـاء الديـوان نفس الاختصاصات المُقرَّرةلوزير العدل بالنِسبة لأعضاء السِلك القضائي.

المادة العشرون:
يُرخِص رئيس الديوان للأعضاء بالإجازات في حدود أحكام نِظام الخِدمة المدنية، واستثناء من هذه الأحكام يجوز أن تبلُغ الإجازات المرضية التي يحصُل عليها العضو خِلال ثلاث سنوات ستة أشهر براتِب كامِل، وثلاثة أشهر بنِصف راتِب، ويجوز تمديدُها ثلاثة أشهر أُخرى بنِصف راتِب بموافقة لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان.
المادة الحادية والعشرون:
إذا لم يستطِع العضو بسبَّب مرضِه مُباشرة عملِه بعد انقِضاء الإجازة المُقرَّرة في المادة السابِقة، أو ثبت في أيِّ وقت أنهُ لا يستطيع لأسباب صحية القيام بوظيفتِه على الوجه اللائق، فيُحال على التقاعُد.

المادة الثانية والعشرون:
يتمالتفتيش علىأعمال الديوان من درجة مُستشار((ب))فما دون،بأن يعهد رئيس الديوان إلى عضو أوأكثر منأعضاءالديوانللقيامبعمليةالتفتيش،الذييجبإجراؤهمرة على الأقل ومرتين علىالأكثر كُلسنة.ويجب أنيقوم بالتفتيش عضو بدرجة أعلى مندرجة المُفتَّش عليِّهأوسابِقعليِّهفيالأقدميةإنكانا فيدرجةواحِدة. ويكون تقدير كفاءة العضو بإحدى الدرجات التالية:
كفـؤ  –  فوق المُتوسِط  –  مُتوسِط  –  أقل مِن مُتوسِط.

المادة الثالثة والعشرون:
تُرسل صور من المُلاحظات – دون تقدير الكفاية – إلى العضو صاحِب الشأن للإطلاع وإبداء اعتِراضاتِه حولها خِلال ثلاثين يوماً.

المادة الرابعة والعشرون:
يُشكِّل رئيس الديوان لجنة من ثلاثة من أعضاء الديوان، لفحص المُلاحظات ثم الاعتِراضات التي يُبديها العضو المعني،وما تعتمِدُه اللجنة من هذه المُلاحظات يودع في ملف العضو مع الاعتِراض ومالا يُعتمد يُرفع من التقدير ويُحفظ ويُبلَّغ العضو بتقدير كفايتُه المُعتمد من اللجنة.

المادة الخامسة والعشرون:
يجوز للعضو الذي حصل علىتقدير يثبُّت فيهأندرجتِه أقلمنالمُتوسِطأنيتظلمإلىلجنةالشؤونالإدارية خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطارِه بمضمون التقدير، ويكون قرار اللجنة في هذا الشأن نهائياً.

المادة السادسة والعشرون:
إذا حصل العضو علىتقدير أقل منالمُتوسِط فيتقرير الكفاية ثلاث مرات مُتواليات فيُحالإلىالتقاعُد بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتِراح من لجنة الشؤون الإدارية.

المادة السابعة والعشرون:
تصـدر لائحـة بقـرار من رئيس ديـوان المظـالِم – بعد موافقة لجنـة الشؤون الإدارية – تُبيِّن قواعِد وإجراءات التفتيش.

المادة الثامنة والعشرون:
مع عدم الإخلال بما لأعضاء الديوان من حياد واستقلال، يكون لرئيس الديوان حق الإشراف على جميع الدوائر والأعضاء. ولرئيس كُل دائرة حق الإشراف على الأعضاء التابعين لها.
المادة التاسعة والعشرون:
لرئيس الدائرة حق تنبيه الأعضاء التابعين لها إلى كُل ما يقع مِنهُم مُخالِفاً لواجباتِهم، أو مُقتضيات وظائفِهم بعد سماع أقوالِهم. ويكون التنبيه مُشافهة أو كِتابة، وفي الحالة الأخيرة تُبلَّغ صورة مِنه للديـوان. وللعضو في حالة اعتراضِه علىالتنبيه الصادِر إليه كتابةً منرئيس الدائرة،أن يطلُّب خِلالأسبوعين منتاريخ تبليغهإياه إجراء تحقيق عن الواقِعة التي كانت سبَّباً للتنبيه. وتؤلف للغرض المذكور بقرار من رئيس الديوان لجنة من ثلاثةمنالمُستشارين،ولهذهاللجنةبعد سماعأقوالالعضو أنتعهد إلىأحد أعضائِها بإجراءالتحقيقإنوجدت وجهاً لذلك، ولها أن تؤيد التنبيه أو أن تعتبِرُه كأن لم يكُن، وتُبلِّغ قرارها لرئيس الديوان، وإذا تكررت المُخالفة أو استمرت بعد تأييد التنبيه من قِبل اللجنة، رُفِعت الدعوى التأديبية.

المادة الثلاثون:
تأديبالأعضاء يكون مناختِصاص لجنة تُشكَّلبقرار منرئيسالديوانمِن خمسةمنأعضاءلجنةالشؤون الإدارية، ويرأسُها أعلاهُم درجة، فإن تساووا فأقدمُهم في الخدمة. وإذا كان العضو المُقدم للمُحاكمة عضواً في لجنةالشؤونالإداريةأوقامبأحدِهممانع يمنعُهمنالاشتِراكفيلجنةالتأديب،يندُّب رئيسالديوانأحد أعضاء الديوان الذين تتوفر فيهم شروط عضوية لجنة الشؤون الإدارية ليحل محله.

المادة الحادية والثلاثون:
تُرفع الدعوى التأديبية بطلب من رئيس الديوان من تلقاء نفسِه أو بناءً على اقتِراح رئيس الدائرة التي يتبعُها العضو. ولا يُقدَّم هذا الطلب إلا بناءً على تحقيق جزائي، أو بناءً على تحقيق إداري يتولاه أحـد المُستشارين يندُبُه رئيس الديوان.

المادة الثانية والثلاثون:
تُرفع الدعوى التأديبية بمُذكِرة تشتمل على التُهمة والأدِلة المؤيدة لها، وتُقدَّم للجنة التأديب لتُصدِر قرارِها بدعوة المُتهم للحضور أمامِها.

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون:
يجوز للجنة التأديب أن تُجري ما تراه لازِماً من التحقيقات، ولها أن تندب أحد أعضائها للقيام بذلك.

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون:
إذا رأت لجنة التأديب وجهاً للسير في إجراءات المُحاكمة عن جميع التُهم أو بعضِها، كُلف المُتهم بالحضور في ميعاد لاحِق. ويجب أن يشتمل التكليف بالحضور على بيان كافٍ لموضع الدعوى وأدلة الاتِهام.

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون:
يجوز للجنة التأديب عند تقرير السير فيإجراءاتالمُحاكمةأنتأمُر بوقفالمُتهمعنمُباشرةأعمالوظيفتِه، وللجنة في أيِّ وقت أن تُعيد النظر في أمر الوقف.
المادة السادسة والثلاثون:
تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية باستِقالة العضو. ولاتأثير للدعوى التأديبية على الدعوى الجزائية أوالمدنية الناشئة عن الواقِعة نفسِها.

المادة السابعة والثلاثون:
تكون جلسات لجنة التأديب سرية، وتحكُم لجنة التأديب بعد سماع دِفاع العضو المرفوعة عليه الدعوى، ولهُ أن يُقدِّم دِفاعُه كتابة وأن يُنيب في الدِّفاع عنه غـيرُِه. وللجنة دائماً الحق في طلب حضورِه بشخصه، وإذا لم يحضُر ولم يُنِب أحداً، جاز الحُكم في غيبتِه بعد التحقُّق من صِحة دعوتِه.

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون:
يجب أن يشتمل الحُكم الصـادِر في الدعوى التأديبية على الأسباب التي يُتفق عليها، وأن تُّتلى أسبابُه عند النُطق بِه في جلسة سرية، وتكون أحكام لجنة التأديب نهائية غير قابِلة للطعن.

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون:
العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعُها على العضو، هي: اللوم، والإحالة على التقاعُد.

المادة الأربعون:
تُبلَّغ أحكام لجنة التأديب إلى رئيس الديوان، ويصدُر أمر ملكي بتنفيذ عقوبة الإحالة على التقاعُد، وقرار من رئيس الديوان بتنفيذ عقوبة اللوم.

المادة الحادية والأربعون:
في حالات التلبُّس بالجريمة،يجب عند القبض على العضو وحبسُه أن يُرفع الأمر إلى لجنة الشؤون الإدارية فيمُدةالأربعوالعشرينساعةالتالية،ولهاأنتُقرِّرإمااستمرارالحبسأوالإفراجبكفالةأوبغير كفالة،وللعضو أنَّ يطلُّب سماع أقواله أمام اللجنة عند عرض الأمر عليها. وتُحدِّد اللجنة مُدة الحبس في القرار الذي يصدُر بالحبس أوباستمراره،وتُراعى الإجراءات السالِفة الذكِر كُل ما روعي استمرار الحبس الاحتياطي بعد انقِضاء المُدةالتيقرَّرتهااللجنة،وفيما عدا ما ذُكِر لا يجوز القبض علىالعضوواتِخاذأيِّإجراءمنإجراءاتالتحقيق معهأورفعالدعوىالجزائيةعليهإلا بإذنمن اللجنة المذكورة،ويجري حبس الأعضاء وتنفيذ العقوباتالمُقيدة للحُرية بالنِسبة لهُم في أماكِن مُستقِلة.

المادة الثانية والأربعون:
تنتهي خِدمة عضو الديوان، بأحد الأسباب الآتية:
1-   قبول الاستِقالة.
2-   قبول طلبِه الإحالة على التقاعُد طِبقاً لنِظام التقاعُد.
3-   الأسباب المنصوص عليها في المواد(الرابعةعشرة،الخامسةعشرة،الحاديةوالعشرين والسادسةوالعشرين).
4-   الوفاة.
المادة الثالثة والأربعون:
في غير حالتي الوفاة والإحالة على التقاعُد لبلوغ السِّن النِظامية، تنتهي خِدمة عضو الديوان بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتِراح لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان.

الباب الثـالثأحــكام عــامةالمادة الرابعة والأربعون:
مععدمالإخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام،يتولى رئيس الديوان سُلطة واختِصاصات الوزير المنصوص عليها في الأنظِمة والقرارات المُنفِذة لها،وذلك بالنِسبة لجميع أعضاء وموظفي الديوان ومُستخدميه وهو المرجع فيها يصدُر من الديوان إلى مُختلف الوزارات والجهات الأُخرى مع إشرافِه على إدارة الديوان وفروعِه وأقسامِه وسير الأعمال فيه.

المادة الخامسة والأربعون:
يُحدِّد رئيس الديوان بقرار مِنه صلاحيات واختِصاصات رؤساء الفروع.

المادة السادسة والأربعون:
نائب الرئيس ينوب عن الرئيس في حالة غيابة ويُساعده في الأعمال التي يُكلِفُه بِها.

المادة السابعة والأربعون:
يرفع رئيس الديوان في نهاية كُل عام إلى جلالة الملك تقريراً شامِلاً عن أعمال الديوان مُتضمِناً مُلاحظاتِه ومُقترحاتِه. كما يقوم في نهاية كُل عام بتصنيف الأحكام التي أصدرتها دوائر الديوان ومن ثم طبعِها ونشرِها في مجموعات، ويرفع نُسخة مِنها مع التقرير.

المادة الثامنة والأربعون:
مع مُراعـاة ما ورد في المادة السادسة عشرة من هـذا النِظـام، تسري على موظفي الديـوان – من غير الأعضاء – نُظُّم الخِدمة المدنية ولوائحِها.

المادة التاسعة والأربعون:
تصدُر قواعِد المُرافعات والإجراءات أمام ديوان المظالِم بقرار مِن مجلِس الوزراء.

المادة الخمسون:
يُلغي نِظامديوانالمظالِمالصادِر بالمرسومالملكيرقم(2/13/8759)وتاريخ17/9/1374هـ،والقرارات الصادِرة تنفيذاً له. وتُلغى المادة السابعة عشرة من نِظام مُكافحة الرشوة، الصادِرة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (15) وتاريخ7/3/1382هـ. وتُلغى قرارات مجلِس الوزراء رقم (735) لعام 1391هـ، ورقم (1230) لعام 1393، ورقم (111) لعام 1398هـ، المُتعلِقة بتحديد الجهات التي تتولى التحقيق في قضايا التزوير والنظر فيها.وتُلغىالمواد مِنالمادةالرابعةعشرةإلىالمادةالثلاثينمننِظامتأديبالموظفينالصادِربالمرسومالملكي رقم (م/7) وتاريخ 1/2/1391هـ، الخاصة بهيئة التأديب. ويُلغى كُل حُكم يُخالِف أحكام هذا النِظام.

المادة الحادية والخمسون:
يُنشر هذا النِظام في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل بِه بعد سنة من تاريخ نشرِه.

























( المُذكِرة الإيضـاحية لنِظـام ديـوان المظـالِم )
*1-  * يتطلب نِظام الحُكم في الإسلام وجود قاضٍ للفصل في المُنازعات التي تثور بين الأفراد بعضُهم بعضاً، أو بين الأفراد والدولة مُّمثلة فيمن يتولى إدارة مرافِقِها.
ولم يضع القُرآن الكريم تنظيماً تفصيلياً للسُلطة القضائية، وترك للأُمة الإسلامية أن تختار لكُلِ عصر ما يتلاءم مع أوضاعِه وظروفِه.
وقد عرِف نِظام الحُكم في الدولة الإسلامية تنظيماً مُّميزاً أُطلِق عليه ولاية المظالِم، وبدأ هذا التنظيم في عهد رسول اللهِ – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وتطور مع اتِساع رِقعة الدولة الإسلامية، وتعدَّد وظائِفُها.
فقد كان عُمر – رضي الله عنه – يستدعي الولاة في موسم الحج ليُحاسِبهُم ويُحقِّق في كُل شكوى تُرفع إليه مهما كانت مرتبة الوالي. وأنشأ الأمويون دار أسموها دار المظالِم. ولما جاءت الدولة العباسية، أفرد خُلفاؤها مكاناً كانوا يجلِسون فيه للفصل في المظالِم.
ومع اتِساع الدولة الإسلامية كان الولاة يُكِلون ولاية المظالِم إلى غيرِهم من القُضاة، وهكذا وجد الفرد إلى جانِب قاضيه العادي قاضياً مُتخصِّصاً للفصل في المظالِم التي يرفعُها الأفراد ضِد الولاة، وأصبح قاضي المظالِم مظهراً أساسياً في نِظام الدولة الإسلامية.

*2-  * وإن المملكة العربية السعوديِّة وقد نشأت نشأةً إسلامية، عمِلت على إرساء قواعِد العدالة بالنِسبة للمواطنين كافة، وأقتضى ذلك الاهتِمام بولاية المظالِم حيث جعل المغفور له الملك عبدالعزيز بابهُ مفتوحاً لأصحاب المظالِم ودعا الناس أن يأتوه بمظالِمهِم وان يضعوا شكاواهِم في صندوق الشكاوى المُعلق على دار الحُكومة.

*3-  * ومع اتِساع الدولة وتشعُب المصالِح وتعدُّد المرافِق العامة التي خُصِّصت لأداء الخدمات لأفراد المُجتمع، خطت المملكة خطوة جديدة لتطوير نِظام ولاية المظالِم، فنص نِظام شُعَب مجلِس الوزراء الصادِر سنة (1373هـ) في المادة السابعة عشرة منهُ، على أن: (( يُشكل بديوان مجلِس الوزراء إدارة عامة باسم ديوان المظالِم، ويُشرِّف على هذه الإدارة رئيس يُعيِّن بمرسوم ملكي، وهو مسئول أمام جلالة الملك، وجلالتُه المرجع الأعلى له )). ثم صدر نِظام ديوان المظالِم بالمرسوم رقم (2/13/8759) وتاريخ 17/9/1374هـ، وقضت المادة الأولى مِنه، على أن: (( يُشكَّل ديوان المظالِم، ويقوم بإدارة هذا الديوان رئيس من درجة وزير، يُعيِّن بمرسوم ملكي. وهو المسئول أمام جلالة المملك، وجلالتُه المرجع الأعلى له )).
وهكذا كان المرسوم خطوة أُخرى صاحبت تطور المملكة نحو الأخذ بأساليب الإدارة التي تتناسب مع اتِساعِها وتقدُّمِها، ثم أصدر رئيس الديوان القرار رقم (3570/1) وتاريخ 1/11/1379هـ، الخاص بالنِظام الداخلي للديوان بإيضاح وتفصيل أكثر لاختِصاصات الديوان على الوجه المُبين بهذا النِظام، وبإسناد سُلطة التحقيق والحُكم في جرائم الرشوة والتزوير إلى الديوان، أصبح للديوان اختِصاص قضائي واضِح.
والمُلاحظ أن اختصاص الديوان أخذ في الازدياد، فقد أُسنِد إليه الفصل في طلبات تنفيذ الأحكام الصادِرة من محاكِم الدول العربية ونظر القضايا الناشئة عن مُخالفة نِظام مُقاطعة إسرائيل، ونظر القضايا المُتعلِقة بشرعية الأعذار التي يتقدَّم بِها الموظفون لتأخير مُطالبتِهم ببدل الانتِداب عن ستة أشهُر وغيرِها. هذا بالإضافة إلى اختِصاصات أُخرى يُباشِرُها ديوان المظالِم بالاشتِراك مع هيئات أُخرى.
وأخيراً صدر قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (818) وتاريخ 17/5/1396هـ، ونص على: اختِصاص الديوان بالفصل بصِفة نهائية في طلبات التعويض المُقدمة من المُقاوِلين المُتعاقدين مع جهات حكومية في الحالات التي يستند فيها المُقاوِلون على حدوث تقصير في الجهة الحُكومية ينتُج عنه إلحاق خسارة أو ضرَّر بالمُقاوِل.

*4-  * ونظراً لتعدُّد الأنظِمة والقرارات التي أُضافت اختصاصات جديدة إلى الديوان منذُ نشأتِه حتى الآن ولكي تكون اختصاصات ديوان المظالِم مُحدَّدة وواضِحة، وكذلك الإجراءات الواجِب إتباعُها للفصل في القضايا التي تختص بنظرِها، ولتوقيع إضافة اختِصاصات جديدة إلى الديوان مُصاحِبة لتنفيذ الخُطَّط الطموحة للمملكة أصبح من الضروري العمل على إصدار نِظام مُتكامِل لديوان المظالِم يشمل تحديداً للاختِصاصات وبياناً بالإجراءات الواجِبة الإتباع للفصل في القضايا التي يختص الديوان بنظرِها، ولم يخف هذا الأمر على ولاة الأمر حيث أشاروا بإعداد هذا المشروع لتطوير الديوان بحيث يُساير التقدُّم الذي حقَّقته المملكة في جميع الاتِجاهات، وذلك لأن تقدُّم الدولة يُصاحبه دائماً زيادة في عدَّد المرافِق العامة التي تُدار بواسِطة عدَّد من الموظفين العموميين، ويكون على رأس كُل مرفِق رئيس مسئول عن تسييره ورعاية موظفيه ليؤدي كُلٍ عملُه وِفق ما يقتضيه الصالِح العام، والنُظُّم التي تضعها الدولة لتسيير تلك المرافِق، ويلزم عادة لتسيير المرفِق العام إصدار قرارات إدارية والتعاقُد لتنفيذ ما يلزم المرفِق من مُنشآت أو توريد ما يلزمه من أدوات أو مواد حسب الخِدمة التي يؤديها المرفِق، وقد تصدُر قرارات مُخالِفة للنُظُّم والتعليمات من المسئولين في الجهة الإدارية التي تُدير المرفِق العام أو ينشأ نِزاع بسبَّب تنفيذ العقود الإدارية التي تكون هي طرفاً فيها، ولذلك كان لا بُد أن يُعهد صراحة إلى ديوان المظالِم بالفصل في المُنازعات التي تثور بين الجهات الإدارية والأفراد.
وقد جاء نِظام الديوان الجديد بأحكام تُحقِّق الغرض من الدعوة إلى تطويرِه ليُساير نِظام الحُكم واتِساع مجالات النشاط الإداري بالمملكة، وما ترتب على ذلك من كثرة وقوع المُنازعات المُتعلِقة بالقرارات والعقود الإدارية.

وقد قُسِّم النِظام إلى ثلاثة أبواب

الباب الأول: في تشكيل الديوان واختِصاصاتِه
وقد نصت المادة الأولى مِنه، على أن: (( ديوان المظالِم هيئة قضاء إداري مُستقِلة، ترتبِط مُباشرة بجلالة الملك )). وبالنص على أن " الديوان هيئة قضاء إداري " توضيح لصفتِه حيث أنهُ يُمارِس اختِصاصات قضائية، كما أن النص على أنهُ هيئة مُستقِلة ضمان لحيادِه في أداء المهام الموكولة إليه، وارتباطِه مُباشرة بجلالة الملك أمر طبيعي لأن جلالة الملك هو ولي الأمر.
كما حدَّدت المادة نفسِها مقر الديوان، ولمواجهة تطور واتِساع مجالات النشاط الإداري في أنحاء المملكة مِّما ينتُج عنه وقوع مُنازعات مثارُها قرار أو عقد مع الإدارة، فقد سمح النِظام لرئيس الديوان بإنشاء ما تقتضيه الحاجة مِن فروع.
ونصت المادة الثانية على أن: (( يتألف ديوان المظالِم من رئيس بمرتبة وزير، ونائب رئيس أو أكثر، وعدَّد مِن النواب المُساعدين، والأعضاء ذوي التخصُّص في الشريعة والأنظِمة ))، وتأليف الديوان بهذا الشكل يوفِر الضمان لِحُسَّن قيامِه بوظيفتِه الموكلة إليه من ولي الأمر. ولذلك جاء النص في المادة الثالثة على أن: (( يُعيِّن رئيس الديوان وتنتهي خدماتِه بأمر ملكي، وهو مسئول مُباشرة أمام جلالة الملك. ويُعيِّن نواب رئيس الديوان وتنتهي خدماتِهم بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتِراح رئيس الديوان ))، وأمَّا رؤساء الفروع فقد ترك النِظام أمر اختيارِهم لرئيس الديوان الذي عليه أن يُراعي: " درجات العاملين في الفروع ".
أما المادة الرابعة فقد نصت على: (( تشكيل لجنة خاصة تُسمَّى " لجنة الشؤون الإدارية " لأعضاء الديوان، وتتألف مِن: رئيس الديوان أو يُنيبُه، وستة أعضاء لا تقِل درجة كُلٍ مِنهُم عن درجة مُستشار (( ب )) يختارُهم رئيس الديوان )). ونصت المادة الخامسة على: (( طريقة انعقادِها واتِخاذ قراراتِها )). أمَّا اختِصاصات هذه اللجنة فقد وردت في مواد النِظام الأُخرى مثِل: (الرابعة عشرة، الخامسة عشرة، السابعة عشرة، التاسعة عشرة، العشرين، السابعة والعشرين، الحادية والأربعين والثالثة والأربعين).
وقد ترك النِظام أمر تشكيل الدوائر التي يُباشِر الديوان اختِصاصاتِه عن طريقِها وتحديد عدَّدِها واختِصاصِها النوعي والمكانيلرئيسالديوان وِفق ما يُقدِرُه منحاجةالعمل،المادةالسادسة.
كما جعل النِظام للديوان هيئة عامة، تتكون مِن: (( رئيس الديوان، وجميع الأعضاء العاملين فيه ))، وأمَّا اختِصاصِها وإجراءاتِها فإنها تتحدَّد بقرار مِن مجلِس الوزراء "المادة السابعة"، وهو ما يسمح بالمرونة الكافية لإجراء التعديلات على اختِصاصات تِلك الهيئة بما يكفل مُعالجة جميع الأمور والقضايا والمُشكلات التي تتعلق بعمل الديوان ومُباشرة اختِصاصِاتِها.
كما تضم هذا الباب اختصاصات الديوان، ويُلاحظ أن الاختِصاصات التي نص عليها النِظام جاءت من الشمول بحيث أصبح لديوان المظالِم الاختِصاص العام للفصل في المُنازعات التي تكون الإدارة طرفاً فيها، سواء كان مثارُها قرار أمْ عقد أمْ واقِعة، البند (1) الفقرات (أ – ب – ت – ث) مِن المادة الثامنة. ويجب التنبيه هُنا إلى أن القرارات الإدارية التي تصدُر في قضايا يتم نظرُها من قِبل لِجان مُشكلة بموجب نص نِظامي أوقرار من مجلِس الوزراء أوأمر سام، وينُص قرار تنظيمُها على أن قراراتِها نهائية تبقى، إلا إذا عُدِلت بما يجعل النظر في التظلُّم مِنها من اختِصاص ديوان المظالِم. كما يُنبه إلى أن المُراد بالعقد هو: "العقد مُطلقاً"، سواء كان عقداً إدارياً بالمعنى القانوني أمْ عقداً خاصاً، بما في ذلك عقود العمل. كما أصبح الديوان مُختصاً بالفصل في الدعاوى التأديبية بموجب الفقرة ( ج ) من تلك المادة. أمَّا الفقرة ( ح ) فقد نصت على اختِصاص الديوان بنظر الدعاوى الجزائية الموجهة ضد مُرتكِبي جرائم التزوير المنصوص عليها في الأنظِمة، والجرائم المنصوص عليها في نِظام مُكافحة الرشوة والجرائم الصادِر في المرسوم الملكي رقم (43) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ، وهي الجرائم المُتعلِقة بالوظيفة العامة، وكذلك الجرائم المنصوص عليها في نِظام مُباشرة الأموال العامة الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/77) وتاريخ 23/10/1395هـ. وكذلك أيِّ دعوى جزائية موجهة ضِد مُتهم بارتِكاب أية جريمة أو مُخالفة منصوص عليها في الأنظِمة إذا صدر أمر من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء إلى الديوان بنظرِها، ولكن بما أن الديوان جهة قضاء إداري فإن اختِصاصاتِه الجزائية مؤقتة إلى حين عمل الترتيبات اللازِمة لقيام المحاكِم بالفصل في تلك القضايا وِفق نِظام القضاء. أمَّا الفقرة ( خ ) فلم تُضِف جديداً لاختِصاص الديوان. ثم جاءت الفقرة ( د ) فنصت على اختِصاص الديوان بالدعاوى التي يوكل إليه النظر فيها بموجب نصوص نِظامية خاصة، ويُقصد بالنصوص النِظامية هُنا تلك التي " تصدُر بمراسيم أوأوامِر ملكية، أوبقرارات من مجلِس الوزراء، أو أوامِر سامية ".
ولا يحد من الشمول الذي تضمنهُ النص على اختصاص الديوان بنظر المُنازعات الإدارية إلا ما عنته المادة التاسعة من النِظام، مِن عدم جواز نظر الطلبات المُتعلِقة بأعمال السيادة أو بالتصدي لما تُصدِرُه المحاكِم الشرعية من أحكام أو قرارات داخِلة في ولايتِها.
ولأن ديوان المظالِم بموجب هذا النِظام أصبح اختِصاصُه قضائياً فقط، فقد أصبح التحقيق لهيئة أُخرى مُستقلة هي:" هيئة التحقيق " لذلك كان من الطبيعي النص على أن تتولى هيئة التحقيق الادِعاء أمام ديوان المظالِم في الجرائم والمُخالفات التي تولت التحقيق فيها، المادة العاشرة.
أمَّا قواعِد المُرافعات والإجراءات أمام ديوان المظالِم كإجراءات رفع الدعوى وحالات عدم سماعِها، وتحديد المواعيد، ونِظام الجلسة، وقواعِد إصدار الأحكام وتنفيذِها وطُرق الاعتِراض عليها فإنها مُراعاة للمرونة سوف تصدُر بقرار من مجلِس الوزراء، المادة التاسعة والأربعين.

الباب الثاني: نِظـام أعضاء الديوان
يتضمن الباب الثاني نِظام أعضاء الديوان حيث نص على شروط التعيين والترقية وتحديد الأقدمية. وفي هذا الصدَّد وحَّد النِظام شروط التعيين في الديوان، ونظراً لأن اختِصاص الديوان أصبح قضائياً فلا بُد أن يُشترط في أعضائه ما يُشترط في رجال القضاء، ولذلك جاءت مُعظم النصوص مُّماثِلة لما في نِظام القضاء. كما أن من أهم ما تضمنهُ هذا الباب النص في المادة السادسة عشرة، على أن: (( مع عدم الإخلال بما يقتضيه هذا النِظام من أحكام، يتمتع أعضاء الديوان بالحقوق والضمانات المُقرَّرة للقُضاة، ويلتزمون بما يلتزم بِه القُضاة مِن واجِبات ))، وبهذا قضى النِظام على التفرِقة الحالية الموجودة بين أعضاء الديوان، وكفل الحصانة اللازِمة لعضو الديوان لكي يفصِل فيما ينظُرهُ مِن مُنازعات بوحي من ضميرِه وِفقاً للنُظُّم الموضوعة التي لا تتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.
كما تضمن هذا الباب قواعِد مِنح الإجازات للأعضاء ونقلِهم وندبِهم في المادتين التاسعة عشرة والعشرين.
ووضع النِظام قواعِد للتفتيش على أعمال أعضاء الديوان تتناسب مع طبيعة عملِهم، وحدَّد تقديرات لكفايتِهم، وكفل لهُم ضمانات للتظلُّم من تقدير الكفاية بالنِسبة لكُل عضو. المواد مِن المادة الثانية والعشرين إلى المادة السابعة والعشرين.
كما تضمن الباب نصوصاً لقواعِد تأديب أعضاء الديوان وكفل لهُم حصانة خاصة في هذا الشأن، ولذلكنصتالمادةالسادسةوالثلاثين علىأن: (( تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية باستِقالة العضو ))، ولكن إذا كانت المُخالفة التأديبية التي ارتكبها العضو تصِل إلى درجة الجريمة الجنائية؟ " فلا يتمتع العضو بأية حصانة، وتُقام ضِدُه الدعوى الجزائية أو المدنية الناشئة عن الواقِعة محل المُخالفة ". وفي حالة تلبُّس العضو بالجريمة؟ " وضِعت ضوابِط لحبس العضو واستمرار حبسِه ومُدة الحبس "، المادة الحادية والأربعون. كما قرَّرت نفس المادة أن يُجرى حبس الأعضاء وتنفيذ العقوبات المُقيدة للحُرية بالنِسبة لهُم في أماكِن مُستقِلة. كما نُص في هذا الباب على حالات انتِهاء خِدمة الأعضاء.
الباب الثالث: أحـكام عـامة
وأختتم النِظام بما تضمنه الباب الثالث من أحكام عامة حيث نصت المادتان الرابعة والأربعين والخامسة والأربعين على اختِصاص رئيس الديوان، فالمادة الرابعة والأربعين جعلت لهُ صلاحيات الوزير بالنِسبة لجميع أعضاء وموظفي الديوان ومُستخدميه، والمادة الخامسة والأربعين تركت لهُ تحديد صلاحيات واختِصاصات رؤساء الفروع، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام.
ونصت المادة السادسة والأربعين على أن: (( نائب الرئيس ينوب عن الرئيس في حالة غيابِه، كما يُساعِدُه في الأعمال التي يُكلِفُه بِها في حالة حضورِه )).
وباعتِبار الديوان هيئة مُستقِلة تتبع جلالة الملك مُباشرة، فقد نصت المادة السابعة والأربعين على أن: (( يرفع رئيس الديوان في نهاية كُل عام إلى جلالة الملك تقريراً شامِلاً عن أعمال الديوان، مُتضمِناً مُلاحظاتِه ومُقترحاتِه)). ونظراً لما لنشر الأحكام من مزايا، أهمُها " توضيح قواعِد ومبادئ القضاء الإداري "، فقد نُص في هذه المادة على أن: (( يقوم الديوان في نهاية كُل عام بتصنيف الأحكام التي أصدرتها دوائر الديوان، ومن ثم طبعِها ونشرِها في مجموعات، ويُرفق نُسخة مِنها مع التقرير الذي يُرفع إلى جلالة الملك )).
كما نصت المادة الثامنة والأربعين على أن: (( موظفي الديوان غير الأعضاء يخضعون لنُظُّم ولوائح الخِدمة المدنية التي يخضع لها موظفو الدولة، وذلك مع مُراعاة المادة السادسة عشرة من النِظام الخاص بالأعضاء )).
وكان من الطبيعي أن يُنص في هذا الباب المُخصَّص للأحكام العامة على إلغاء كُل ما يتعارض مع هذا النِظام من أحكام، وبالأخص نِظام ديوان المظالِم الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (2/13/8759) وتاريخ 17/9/1374هـ. والمادة السابعة عشرة من نِظام مُكافحة الرشوة، وقرارات مجلِس الوزراء رقم (735) لعام 1391هـ، ورقم (1230) لعام 1393هـ، ورقم (111) لعام 1398هـ، المُتعلِقة بتحديد الجهات التي تتولى التحقيق في قضايا التزوير والنظر فيها. والمواد مِن المادة الرابعة عشرة إلى المادة الثلاثين مِن نِظام تأديب الموظفين الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/7) وتاريخ 1/2/1391هـ، الخاصة بهيئة التأديب.
ونظراً إلى أن تطبيق النِظام يستلزم مرور وقت كافٍ يستطيع الديوان خِلاله التهيؤ لمُباشرة اختِصاصاتِه المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام، فقد نُص فيه على أن: (( يكون بدء تاريخ نفاذ هذا النِظام بعد سنة من تاريخ نشرِه في الجريدة الرسمية )). المادة الحادية والخمسين.


*اللائحة الخاصة بتنظيم مُرافعات**نِظـام ديوان المظـالِم**الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (** م**/**51* *) في تاريخ* *17**/**7**/**1402هـ*






*قواعِد المُرافعــات والإجراءات أمـام ديـوان المظـالِم*











قرار رقم 190 وتاريخ 16/11/1409هـإن مجلس الوزراء
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة المُرافِقة بهذا الواردِة من ديـوان رئاسـة مجلِس الوزراء برقم (7/12921/ر) وتاريخ 1/9/1407هـ، المُشتمِِلة على خِطاب معالي وزير الدولة رئيس ديوان المظالِم رقم (438) وتاريخ 11/7/1407هـ، بشأن طلب النظر بالموافقة على مشروع " قواعِد المُرافعات والإجراءات أمام ديوان المظالِم ".
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظـام ديـوان المظـالِم الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ، الذي ينُص في المادة التاسعة والأربعين مِنه، على أن:
(( تصدُر قواعِد المُرافعات والإجراءات أمام ديوان المظالِم بقرار مِن مجلِس الوزراء )).
وبعد الإطلاع على الصيغة المُرفقة بخِطاب شُعبة الخُبراء رقم (1004) وتاريخ 12/10/1409هـ، التي وضعت بناءً على ما رأتهُ اللجنة الوزارية، التي شكلتها اللجنة العامة بقرارِها المؤرخ بتاريخ 9/4/1408هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلِس الوزراء رقم (111) وتاريخ 25/10/1409هـ.

يُقــرِّر ما يلــي
الموافقة على قواعِـد المُرافعات والإجراءات أمـام ديـوان المظـالِم بالصيغة المُرافِقة بهـذا.



نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء

















*البـاب الأول**الدعــوى الإداريـة*











المادة الأولى:
تُرفع الدعوى الإدارية بطلب من المُدعي يُقدَّم إلى رئيس ديوان المظالِم أو من يُنيبُه، مُتضمِناً بيانات عن المُدعي والمدعى عليه وموضوع الدعوى وتاريخ مُطالبة الجهة الإدارية بالحق المُدعى بِه، إن كان مِّما تجب المُطالبة بِه قبل رفع الدعوى وِفقاً للمادة الثانية من هذه القواعِد، ونتيجة المُطالبة أو تاريخ التظلُّم من القرار المطعون فيه، إن كان مِّما يجبالتظلُّممِنهإلىالجهةالإداريةقبلرفعالدعوىوِفقاًللمادةالثالثةمنهذهالقواعِد ونتيجة التظلُّم.ويُحيلرئيسالديوانالدعوىإلىالدائرةالمُختصةالتييقع بدائرةاختِصاصِها المركز الرئيسي للجهة المُدعى عليها أو الدائرة المُختصة التي يقع في دائرة اختِصاصِها فرع هذه الجهة إذا طلب المُدعي ذلك وكانتالدعوىمُتعلِقةبهذاالفرع.وللدائرةالمُختصةالاستِعانةبأحدالمُتخصِّصينلتحضيرالدعوىتحتإشرافِها.

المادة الثانية:
يجب في الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( أ ) من المادة الثامنة مِن نِظام ديوان المظالِم، أن يسبق رفعها إلى الديوان مُراعاة ما يلي:
1-  مُطالبة الجهة الإداريةالمُختصةخِلالخمسسنواتمنتاريخنشوءالحقالمُدعىبِهمالميكُنثمةعُذر شرعي حالدونالمُطالبةيُثبتلدىالدائرة المُختصة بالديوان وعلى الجهة الإدارية أنَّ تبِت فيها خِلال تسعين يوماً من تاريختقديمِها.بالنِسبةإلىالحقوقالتينشأتقبلنفاذهذهاللائحةتبدأالمُدةالمُحدَّدةللمُطالبةبِهامنتاريخنفاذِها.
2-  إذا صدر قرار الجهة الإدارية برفض المُطالبة خِلال المُدة المُحدَّدة في الفقرة السابِقة، أو مضت هذه المُدة دون أن تبِت في المُطالبة، فلا يجوز رفعُها إلى الديوان إلا بعد التظلُّم إلى الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية خِلال ستين يوماً منتاريخ العلمبالقرار الصادِر برفض المُطالبة أوانقِضاء المُدة المُحدَّدة فيالفقرة السابِقة،دون البتفيه.ويجب أنَّيكونالقرارالصادِرمنالجهةالإداريةبرفضالمُطالبةمُسبِّباً،وعلىالديوانالعامللخِدمة المدنية برفض التظلُّم خِلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه.
3-  إذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخِدمةالمدنيةبرفضالتظلُّمأومضتالمُدةالمُحدَّدة فيالفقرةالسابِقة دونالبت فيه،جاز رفعالدعوىإلىديوانالمظالِمخِـلالتسعينيوماًمِنتاريخالعلمبالقرارالصادِربالرفضأوانقِضاء الستينيوماً المذكورة دون البت فيالتظلُّم،أوخِلال ماتبقى منالخمس السنوات المذكورة فيالفقرة الأولى مِنهذهالمادةأيُهماأطول.ويجبأنَّيكونالقرارالصادِرمنالديوانالعامللخِدمةالمدنيةبرفضالتظلُّممُسبِّباً.
4-  إذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية بأحقية المُدعي فيما يُطالِب بِه، ولم تقُم الجهة الإدارية بتنفيذِه خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه،جاز رفع الدعوى إلىديوان المظالِم خِلال الستينيوماً التاليةلهذهالمُدة أو خِلال الخمس السنوات المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، أيُهما أطول.

المادة الثالثة:
فيما لم يرِد بهِ نص خاص، يجب في الدعوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) مِن المادة الثامنة من نِظام ديوان المظالِم أنيسبقرفعُها إلىالديوان التظلُّم إلى الجهة الإدارية المُختصة خِلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بهذا القرار،ويتحقَّق العلمبِه بإبلاغ ذوي الشأنبِه أوبنشرِه فيالجريدة الرسمية إذا تعذر الإبلاغ. بالنِسبة إلى القرارات الصادِرة قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة فتبدأ المُدة المُحدَّدة للتظلُّم فيها من تاريخ نفاذِها.
وعلىالجهةالإداريةأنتبُتفيالتظلُّمخلالتسعينيوماًمنتاريختقديمه.وإذا صدر القرار بالرفضوجِب أنيكونمُسبِّباً.ويُعتبر مُضيتسعينيوماً علىتاريختقديمالتظلُّمدونالبتفيهبمثابةصدور قرار برفضِه.
وتُرفع الدعوى إن لم تكون مُتعلِقة بشؤون الخِدمة المدينة إلى الديون خِلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادِر بالرفض أو مُضي التسعين يوماً المذكورة دون البت فيه.
أمَّا إذا كانت الدعوى مُتعلِقة بشؤون الخِدمة المدنية، فيتعين قبل رفعِها إلى الديوان التظلُّم إلى الديوان العام للخِدمة المدينة خِلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بالقرار الصادِر برفض التظلُّم أوانقِضاء مُدةالتسعينيوماً المُحدَّدة للجهة الإدارية دون البت فيه.
وعلى الديوان العام للخِدمة المدينة برفض التظلُّم خِلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه.
وإذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية برفض التظلُّم أو مضت المُدة المُحدَّدة لهُ دون البت فيه جاز رفع الدعوى إلىديوانالمظالِمخِلالتسعينيوماًمنتاريخالعلمبالقرار الصادِر بالرفضأوانقِضاءالستين يوماً المذكورة دون البت في التظلُّم. ويجب أنَّ يكون قرار الديوان العام للخِدمةالمدنيةبرفضالتظلُّممُسبِّباً.
وإذا صدر قرار الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية لصالِح المُتظلِّم ولم تقم الجهة الإدارية بتنفيذِه خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه، جاز رفع الدعوى إلى ديوان المظالِم خِلال الستين يوماً التالية لهذه المُدة.

المادة الرابعة:
فيما لم يرد بِه نص خاص، لا تُسمع الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (ت – ث) من المادة الثامنة من نِظام ديوان المظالِم بعد مُضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ نشوء الحق المُدعى بِه، ما لم يكُن ثمة عُذر شرعي حال دون رفع الدعوى يُثبت لدى الدائرة المُختصة بالديوان. وبالنِسبة إلى الحقوق التي نشأت قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة، فتبدأ المُدة المُحدَّدة لسماع الدعاوى بِها من تاريخ نفاذِها.

المادة الخامسة:
على رئيس الدائرة حال ورود القضية إليه أن يُحدِّد موعِداً لنظرِها يبلِّغبِه أطراف الدعوى وكُلاً مِنوزارة الماليةوالاقتِصادالوطني وديوانالمُراقبةالعامة،ويجبألاَّتقِالالفترةبينالإبلاغوتاريخ الجلسة عنثلاثين يوماً، كما يُبلغ الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية أيضاً إذا كانت الدعوى من الدعاوى المُتعلِقة بشؤون الخِدمة المدنية المُشار إليها في المادتين الثانية والثالثة من هذه القاعِدة.
ولكُلٍ مِن وزارةالماليةوالاقتِصادالوطني، وديوانالمُراقبةالعامة، والديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية، بحسب الحال أن تُرسل خِلال هذه المُدة وجهة نظرِها إلى ديوان المظالِم، أو أن تطلُّب الاشتِراك في المُرافعة، وفي هذه الحالة يتعين التنسيق مع الجهة الحكومية الطرف في الدعوى.

المادة السادسة:
تُرفع دعاوى المُطالبة بتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية وِفقاً لإجراءات رفع الدعاوى الإدارية المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذه القاعِدة. وتُصدِر الدائرة المُختصة حُكمها بعد استكمال وثائق الدعوى وسماع أقوال طرفي الخصومة أو وكلائهم، أمَّا برفض الدعوى أو بتنفيذ الحُكم الأجنبي على أساس مبدأ المُعاملة بالمثل، وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، ويُسلَّم المحكوم لهُ صورة تنفيذية من الحُكم، مُذيلة بالصيغة الآتية:
(( بطلب من كافة الدوائر والجهات الحُكومية المُختصة العمل على تنفيذ هذا الحُكم بجميع الوسائل النِظامية المُتبعة، ولو أدى ذلك إلى استِعمال القوة الجبرية عن طريق الشُرطة )).

المادة السابعة:
لا يترتب علىرفع الدعوى وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعونفيه،علىأنهيجوز للدائرةالمُختصةأنتأمُر بوقف تنفيذ القرار أو أن تأمُر بإجراء تحفُظي أو وقتي بصِفة عاجِلة عند الاقتِضاء خِلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تقديم الطلب العاجل أو إحالتِه إليها إذا قدرت ترتِب آثار يتعذر تداركُها وذلك حتى تُفصل في اصل الدعوى.

































*الباب الثـاني**الدعـاوى الجزائيـة والتأديبية*











المادة الثامنة:
تُرفعالدعاوىالجزائيةوالتأديبيةومِنها طلبتقرير وصفالجريمةبأنهامُخِلةبالشرفأوالأمانةالمُشار إليها في المادة الثلاثين والمادة السادسة عشرة الفقرة (ت) من اللوائح التنفيذية لنِظام الخِدمة المدنية من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق إلىديوان المظالِم بقرار اتِهام يتضمن أسماء المُتهمين وصِفاتِهم وأماكِن إقامتِهم والتُهم المنسوبة إليهم ومكان وقوعِها وأدلة الاتِهام والنصوص النِظامية المطلوب تطبيقها عليهم، ويُرفق بِه كامل ملف الدعوى.

المادة التاسعة:
يُحيل رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه الدعوى إلى الدائرة المُختصة، وعلى رئيس الدائرة حال ورود القضية أن يُحدِّد موعِداً لنظرِها تُبلَّغبِه هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق والمُتهم،مع تزويده بصورة من قرار الاتِهام.ويجب ألاَّ تقِل الفترة بين الإبلاغ وتاريخ الجلسة عن ثلاثين يوماً.

المادة العاشرة:
للموقوف احتياطياً وللممنوع من السفر بسبَّب قضية منظورة أمام إحدى دوائر الديوان أن يتظلَّم إلى رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه من قرار وقفِه أو منعِه. ويُحيل رئيس الديوان (أو من يُنيبُه) التظلُّم إلى الدائرة المُختصة، وعلى الدائرة أن تبِت في التظلُّم على وجه السُرعة حيث لا تزيد المُدة على سبعة أيام، فإذا تعذر ذلك فعلى الدائرة أن تُصدِر قبل انتِهاء هذه المُدة قراراً بتحديد مُدة أُخرى مع إيضاح الأسباب الداعية لذلك. ويكون البت فيالتظلُّمبعد سماعطرفيالخصومة،ويكونالإفراجأوالسماحبالسفر بكفالةأوبدون كفالة.ولايجوز للمُتظلِّم تجديد تظلُّمهقبلمُضيستينيوماًمنتاريخرفضالتظلُّم السابِقمالم تظهر وقائعأووثائقجديدةتُبرِّر ذلك.

المادة الحادية عشرة:
يُبلِّغ رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه الجهات ذات العلاقة بقرارات الإفراج عن المُتهمين ورفع المنع مِن السفر عنهُم لتنفيذِها، ما لم يكُن ثمة سبَّب آخر للوقف أو المنع.

المادة الثانية عشرة:
تنقضي الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ح) من المادة الثامنة من نِظام ديوان المظالِم بوفاة المُتهم.
ولا يمنع انقِضاء الدعوى من مُصادرة أو استِعادة الأموال التي حصل عليها المُتهم بطريق غير مشروع، كما لا يمنع ذلك من سماع دعوى الحقوق الخاصة أمام المحكمة المُختصة.

















*الباب الثـالث**النظر في الدعـوى والحُكم فيها*










المادة الثالثة عشرة:
اللُّغة العربية هي اللُّغة الرسمية المُعتمدة في إجراءات نظر الدعوى، وتُسمع أقوال غير الناطِقين بِها عن طريق مُترجِم مع إثبات ما يوجه إليه وإجاباتِه عليه بلُغتِه ويوقع مِنه، وتثبت ترجمة ذلك باللُّغة العربية ويوقع مِنه ومن المُترجِم. وتُقدَّم ترجمة مُعتمدة باللُّغة العربية للوثائق والمُستندات المكتوبة بلغة أجنبية.

المادة الرابعة عشرة:
يتم نظر الدعوى والحُكم فيها مِن قِبَل الدائرة المُختصة، وتُشكَّل الدائرة مِن رئيس وعضوين. ويجوز لرئيس الديوانأنَّيُشكِّلدوائر فرعيةمنعضو واحِد لنظر الدعاوىاليسيرة،وتُحدَّد الدعاوى اليسيرة بلائحة يُصدِرُها رئيس الديوان.

المادة الخامسة عشرة:
لاتصِحجلساتالدائرةإلابحضور أعضائها وبحضور مُّمثِل الادعاء فيالدعاوىالجزائيةوالتأديبية،وإذالم يتوفر العدَّد اللازِم منالأعضاء فيُندب منيُكمِل نِصاب النظر.وتكونالجلساتعلنيةإلاإذارأتالدائرةجعلها سرية مُراعاة للآداب أو مُحافظة على النِظـام العـام، على أنَّ يكون النُطق بالحُكم في جميع الأحوال في جلسة علنية.

المادة السادسة عشرة:
ضبط الجلسة ونِظامِها منوطان برئيس الدائرة، ولهُ في سبيل ذلك اتِخاذ أيِّ من الإجراءات التالية:
1-  أن يُخرِج من قـاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامِها،فإن لم يمتثِل وتمـادى كان للدائرة أن تحكُم على الفور بحبسِه أربعاً وعشرين سـاعة أو بتغريمه (200) مائتـي ريال. وللدائرة قبل انتِهـاء الجلسة أن ترجِـع عن الحُكم الذي تُصدِرُه.
2-   أنيأمُرمحوالعِباراتالجارِحةأومُخالِفةللآدابأوالنِظامالعاممنأيِّورقةأومُذكِرةيُقدِّمُهاالخصومفيالدعوى.
3-  أن يأمُر بكتابة محضر عن كُل مُخالفة أو جريمة تقع أثناء انعِقاد الجلسة، وعما قد يحدُث أثناء ذلك من تعدٍ على الدائرة أوأحد أعضائها أومُّمثِل الادعاء أوأحد العاملين مع الدائرة،ويُحيل المحضر إلىالجهة المُختصة لاتِخاذ اللازِم نِظاماً. ولهُ إذا اقتضى الحال أن يأمُر بالقبض على من وقعت مِنه هذه الأفعال.

المادة السابعة عشرة:
لا يجوز التعويل على أوراق أو مُذكِرات من أحد أطراف الدعوى دون تمكِن الطرف الآخر من الإطلاع عليها، وللمُتهم أو من يوكِلُه حق الإطلاع على أوراق التحقيق بحضور أمين سر الدائرة، ولهُ أن يستنسخ ما يخصُه مِنها، ويُحدِّد رئيس الدائرة ذلك.

المادة الثامنة عشرة:
يحضُر الخصوم أومنينوبعنهُمفيالدعوىالإداريةفياليومالمُعينلنظر الدعوى،فإذا لميحضُر المُدعي ولميتقدَّمبعُذرتقبلُهالدائرةجازلهاأنتفصِلفيالدعوىبحالتِهابناءًعلىطلبالمُدعىعليهأوأنتأمُربشطبِها، فإذا شُطِبت جاز للمُدعي أنيطلُّب النظر فيها وتُحدِّد الدائرة لنظرِها موعِداً تُبلِّغبِه المُدعىعليه،فإذالميحضُرالمُدعي ولم يتقدَّم بعُذر تقبلُه الدائرة تُشطب الدعوى ولا تُسمع بعد ذلك إلا بقرار من هيئة التدقيق مُجتمِعة.
أمَّا إذا لم يحـضُر المُـدعي عليه، فعلى الدائرة تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة تالية يُعلَّن بِها المُدعى عليه، فإذا لم يحضُر فصلت الدائرة في الدعوى، ويُعتبر الحُكم في جميع الأحوال حضورياً.

المادة التاسعة عشرة:
يحضُر المُتهم جلسات المُحاكمة بنفسِهفيالدعاوى التأديبية والجزائية،ويُبدى دِفاعُه كتابةأومُشافهة،ولهُ أن يستعين بمُحامٍ وأنيطلُّب استِدعاء الشهود لسماع شهادتِهم،فإذالميحضُر المُتهمفيالدعوىالتأديبيةبعد إبلاغِه إبلاغاً صحيحاً، فعلى الدائرة أنَّ تمضي في إجراءات المُحاكمة. أمَّا المُتهم في الدعوى الجزائية، فإنهُ إذا أُبلِغ ولميحضُر أُعيد طلبحضورِهلجلسةأُخرى،فإنتخلفبعدذلكعنالحضور جاز للدائرةأنَّتحكُمفيالدعوى غيابياً أوأنَّ تأمُر بإحضارِه إلى جلسة تُحدِّدُها، فإن تعذر إحضارُه حكمت في الدعوى غيابياً.

المادة العشرون:
إذاحضر المُدعيأوالمُدعىعليهفيالدعوىالإداريةفيأية جلسة أمام الدائرة المُختصة اُعتُبِرت الخصومة حضورية فيحقِه ولو تخلَّف بعدذلك.وفيالدعاوىالجزائيةوالتأديبيةيُعتبر الحُكمحضورياًمتىحضرالمُتهم إحدى الجلسات وأبدى دِفاعُه ولو تأجل الحُكم بعد ذلك ولم يحضُر عند صدورِه.

المادة الحادية والعشرون:
يُحرِّر أمين سر الدائرة محضر الجلسة تحت إشراف رئيس الدائرة،علىأنَّيُبيِّن فيالمحضر أسماء أعضاء الدائرة الذين حضروا الجلسة وزمان ومكان انعِقادِها والحاضرين من الخصوم ووكلائِهم أو المُتهمين. ويُبيِّن كذلك جميع الإجراءاتالتيتتمفيالجلسةوالشهاداتالتيتُسمعفيها وأقوالأطرافالدعوىوطلباتِهمومُلخص دِفاعِهم، ويوقع المحضر من أعضاء الدائرة وأمين سرِها ومن أطراف الدعوى.

المادة الثانية والعشرون:
يمَّثُل المُتهم أمام الدائرة طليقاً بغير قيود، وتُّتخذ عليه الحِراسة اللازِمة. ولا يجوز إبعادِه عن الجلسة إلا إذا وقع مِنه مايُخِل بنِظامِها، وللدائرة أنَّتستمر في نظر الدعوى إلىأنَّيمكِن السير فيها بحضورِه،علىأنتُطلِع المُتهم على ما تم في غيبتِه من إجراءات. وفي كُل الأحوال يكون المُتهم آخر من يتكلم.

المادة الثالثة والعشرون:
إذا رأت الدائرة أثناء المُرافعة ضرورة إجراء مُعاينةأوتحقيق تكميلي،باشرت ذلك بنفسِهاأوندبت من يقوم بِه من أعضائِها.
وللدائرة من تلقاء ذاتِها أوبِناءً علىطلب مُّمثِل الادِعاء أوالمُتهم أنَّتُكلِّف بالحضور منتراه لازِماً لسماع أقوالِه من الشهود، وعلى الدائرة أن تمنع توجيه أسئلة على الشاهد لا تتعلق بموضوع الدعوى أو تؤدي إلى اضطِرابِه أو تخويفِه.
المادة الرابعة والعشرون:
إذا رأت الدائرة الاستِعانة بالخِبرة، فلها أن تُفرِّر ندب خبير أو أكثر، على أنَّ تُحدِّد في قرارِها مهمة الخبير تحديداً دقيقاً ووافياً، وأجلاً لإيداع تقريره، وأجلاً لجلسة المُرافعة المبنية على التقرير، ولها أن تستعين بالخبير لإبداء رأيه مُشافهة في الجلسة، على أن يُثبَّت ذلك في محضر الجلسة. ويُصدِر رئيس الديوان القواعِد الخاصة بأتعاب الخُبراء.

المادة الخامسة والعشرون:
للمُتهمولأيِّمنذويالشأنأنيطلُّبردأيِّعضو مِنأعضاءالدائرة إذاكانهُناكسبَّبيوجبالرد.ويوقف النظر فيالدعوى أثر تقديم الطلب وحتىالبتفيه،ويفصِلرئيسالديوانفيهذا الطلب،ويكونقرارُهنهائياً.
ولعضو الدائرة إذا قامت لديه أسباب يستشعر مِنها الحرج من نظر الدعوى أن يعرِض أمر تنحيه من النظر فيها على رئيس الديوان للفصل فيها.

المادة السادسة والعشرون:
إذا رأت الدائرة التي تنظُر دعوى تأديبية أن الواقِعة التي وردت بقرار الاتِهام تكون جريمة جزائية، فعليها أنَّ توقِف الفصل في الدعوى التأديبية وتُقرِّر إعادة القضية إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق لاتِخاذ ما يجب نِظاماً.

المادة السابعة والعشرون:
للدائرة أن تُغير الوصف النِظامي للفعل المُسند إلى المُتهم، أو أن تُعدِل التُهمة بإضافة الظروف المُشدَّدة التي تثبُت للدائرة من التحقيق أومِن المُرافعة في الجلسة ولو كانت لم تُذكر في قرار الاتِهـام، وعلى الدائرة أنَّ تُنبِّه المُتهم إلى هذا التغيـير، وأن تمنحهُ أجلاً مُناسِباً لتحضير دِفـاعُه بناءً على الوصـف أو التعديل الجديد إذا طلب ذلك.

المادة الثامنة والعشرون:
تفصِلالدائرة فيالوقائعالتيوردت بقرار الاتِهام،ومع ذلك يجوزلها بناءًعلىطلب هيئةالرِّقابةوالتحقيق، الحُكم في وقائع لم ترِد في قرار الاتِهام أو على مُتهمين جُدُّد إذا كانت أوراق القضية تتضمن ذلك، بشرط أن يُمنحالمُتهمأجلاً مُناسِباً لتحضير دِفاعه،وللدائرة منتلقاء ذاتِها التصدي لذلك بقرار تُصدِرُه بإحالة القضيةإلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق لكي تتولى تحقيقها ثم اتِخاذ ما يجب نِظاماً كأية قضية أُخرى.
وإذا أُعيدت القضية إلىالديوانوجِبإحالتِها إلىدائرةأُخرىغيرتلكالتيتصدتلها،فإذاكانتتلكالدائرة لمتفصِل فيالدعوى الأصلية وكانت هذه مُرتبِطة بالدعوى الجديدة ارتِباطاً لايقبل التجزئةوجِبإحالةالقضية كُلها إلى الدائرة التي نظرت الدعوى أساساً.

المادة التاسعة والعشرون:
إذاتضمن الحُكم الصادِر منديوانالمظالِم مايُشيرإلىحدوث فعل بشكل جريمة جنائيةأوتأديبية،تُبلَّغ جِهة التحقيق المُختصة بصورة من الحُكم لاتِخاذ ما يلزم نِظاماً.
المادة الثلاثون:
إذا كانتالدائرةمُشكلةمنأكثر منعضو،تكونالمُداولةسِراً بينأعضاءالدائرة مُجتمعين،وتصدُر الأحكام بالأغلبية ويُنسب الحُكم إلىالدائرة،وعلى المُخالِف توضيح مُخالفتِه وأسبابِهافيمحضر الجلسة وعلىالأكثرية أنتوضِحوجهةنظرِها بالرد علىمُخالفةالمُخالِففيمحضر الجلسةويوقعالمحضر منجميعأعضاءالدائرة وأمين سرِها.

المادة الحادية والثلاثون:
يجب أن يشتمل إعلام الحُكم على الأسباب التي بُني عليها وبيان مُستندِه وأن يُبيِّن فيه الدائرة التي أصدرته وتاريخإصدارِهومكانِهوالدعوىالصادِرةفيهاوماإذاكانصادِراً فيدعوىإداريةأوجزائيةأوتأديبية،وأسماء أعضاء الدائرة الذين سمِعوا المُرافعة، واسم مُّمثِل الادِعاء وطلباتِه، وأسماء أطراف الدعوى وصفاتِهم وموطِن كُلٍ مِنهُم وحضورِهم أو غيابِهم وأسماء مُّمثليهم وما قدموه من طلبات أو دفوع وما استندوا إليه من أدِلة.
وتوقع نُسخة إعلام الحُكم الأصلية من رئيس وأعضاء الدائرة وأمين سرِها، وذلك خِلال خمسة عشر يوماً. وفي حالة تشكيل الدائرة من عضو واحِد توقع نُسخة إعلام الحُكم الأصلية مِنه ومن أمين سر الدائرة. وتُحفظ نُسخة إعلام الحُكم الأصلية الموقعةفيملف الدعوى،وتُسلَّمنُسخةمنإعلامالحُكممختومةبختمالدائرةوموقعة من رئيس الدائرة وأمين سرِها لكُلِ ذي علاقة.
وعلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحُكم أن تُعلِّم المحكوم عليه بعد تسليمه نُسخة إعلام الحُكم بأن لهُ أن يطلُّب تدقيق الحُكم خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تسليمه نُسخة إعلام الحُكم، وأنهُ إذا لم يطلُّب تدقيق الحُكم خِلال تلك المُدة فإن الحُكم يكون في حقِه نهائياً وواجِب النفاذ.

المادة الثانية والثلاثون:
للدائرة إذا رأت منأخلاق المحكوم عليهأوماضيهأوسِنُهأوظروفِه الشخصيةأوالظروف التيارتكب فيها الجريمة، أو غير ذلك مِّما يبعث على القناعة بوقف التنفيذ، أنَّ تنُص في حُكمِها على وقف تنفيذ العقوبة، ولا أثر لذلك الإيقاف على الجزاءات التأديبية التي يخضع لها المحكوم عليه.
ويُلغي الإيقاف إذا أُدين المحكوم عليهأمام إحدى دوائر الديوان بعقوبة بدنية فيقضية جزائية أُخرى ارتكبها خِلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور الحُكم الموقوف تنفيذُه نهائياً.

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون:
تتولى الدائرة من تلقاء ذاتِها أوبناءً على طلب أيِّمنذويالشأن تصحيح مايقع فيحُكمِها منأخطاء مادية بحتة، كتابية أو حِسابية.
أمَّا إذا وقع غموض أو إبهام في الحُكم، فلأيِّ من ذوي الشأن أن يطلُّب من رئيس الديوان إحالة القضية إلى الدائرة التي أصدرته لتفسيره.














*الباب الرابـع**طُرق الاعـتِراض على الأحـكام*










المادة الرابعة والثلاثون:
الأحكام الصادِرة في الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (ت – ث) من المادة الثامنة من نِظـام ديوان المظالِم علىخِلاف ماطلبته الجهة الإدارية أوفيغير صالِحها،لاتكون نهائية وواجِبة النفاذ إلابعد تدقيقها.

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون:
معمُراعاةماجاءفيالمادة الرابعةوالثلاثين منهذهالقواعِد،تكونالأحكامالصادِرةمنالديوانفيالدعاوى الإدارية نهائية وواجِبةالنفاذ بعد مُضيالمُدةالمُحدَّدةلطلب التدقيق المُشار إليها في المادة الحادية والثلاثين من هذه القواعِد، ما لم يطلُّب أيِّ من أطراف الدعوى أو وزارة المالية والاقتِصاد الوطني وديوان المُراقبة العامة، بالنِسبة لجميعالدعاوىالإداريةأوالديوانالعام للخِدمة المدنية،بالنِسبة للدعاوىالمُتعلِقة بشؤون الخِدمة المدنية المُشار إليها في المادتين الثانية والثالثة من هذه القواعِد، تدقيقها خِلال الميعاد المذكور.

المادة السادسة والثلاثون:
يترتب على قبول طلب التدقيق، أن تقوم دائرة التدقيق المُختصة بتأييد الحُكم أو نقضِه. وإذا نقضته فلها أن تُعيدُه إلى الدائرة التي أصدرته، أو تتصدى لنظر القضية. وإذا أعادته إلى الدائرة التي أصدرته، وأصرت تلك الدائرة على حُكمِها فعلى دائرة التدقيق أن تتصدى لنظر القضية إن لم تقتنع بوجهة نظر تلك الدائرة. وفي كُل الأحوال التي تتصدى فيها دائرة التدقيق لنظر القضية، يجب أن يتم الفصل فيها بعد سماع أقوال الخصوم.
ويجوز لدائرة التدقيق إجراء ما ترى لزومِه من المُعاينة أو الاستعانة بالخِبرة. ويكون حُكم دائرة التدقيق في جميع الأحوال نهائياً.

المادة السابعة والثلاثون:
يكونلمُّمثِلالادِعاءفيالدعاوىالجزائيةوالتأديبيةوللمحكوم عليهأنيطلُّب تدقيق الحُكم خِلال المُدة المُحدَّدة لطلب التدقيقالمُشار إليها في المادةالحاديةوالثلاثين منهذهالقواعِد،بمافيذلكالحُكم الصادِر بتقرير وصف الجريمة بأنها مُخِلة بالشرف أوالأمانة المُشار إليه في المادة الثامنة من هذه اللائحة. ويجب أن يشتمل الطلب على البيانات المُتعلِقة بأطراف الدعوى، وبيان الحُكم المطلوب تدقيقُه وتاريخ إبلاغه والأسباب التي بُني عليها الطلب. ويُحيل رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه الطلب مُرفقاً بِه ملف القضية إلى دائرة التدقيق لنظرِه والفصل فيه، ويكون حُكمُها نهائياً باستثناء الأحكام الصادِرة بفصل موظفي المرتبة الرابعة عشرة فما فوقأوما يُعادِلُها،فلا تكون نهائية إلا بعد التصديق عليها من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء.
وإذا كان طلب التدقيق مرفوعاً من مُّمثِل الادِعاء،فيكون لدائرة التدقيق أن تؤيد الحُكمأوتُلغيهأوتُعدِلُه،على أنهُ إذا كان التعديل في غير صالِح المُتهم، فيجب على الدائرة سماع أقوالِه قبل التعديل.
أمَّاإذاكانطلبالتدقيقمرفوعاًمنالمحكومعليهوحدهفليسللدائرةإلاأنتؤيدالحُكمأوأنتُعدِلُهلمصلحتِه.

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون:
يجوز لدائرة التدقيق إعادة الدعوى إلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحُكم لبيان ما شابه من غموض أو إبهام.
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون:
تُنشأ برئاسة رئيس الديوان هيئة للتدقيق من عدَّد كافٍ من الأعضاء يُعيِّنهُم رئيس الديوان، ويكون بِها دائرة أوأكثر للتدقيق. وتتألف دائرة التدقيق منثلاثة أعضاء يُعيِّنهُم رئيس الديوان، ويُسمَّى من بينِهم رئيس الدائرة. ويجوز لرئيسالديوان أنيُشكِّل دائرة التدقيق من عضو واحِد وذلكلتدقيق الدعاوى اليسيرة التيحدَّدها رئيس الديوان وِفقاً للمادة الرابعة عشرة.

المادة الأربعون:
إذا رأت دائرة التدقيق في شأن قضية تنظُرها العدول عن اجتِهاد سبق أن أخذت بِه أو أخذت بِه دائرة أُخرى أو سبق أن أقرته هيئة التدقيق، رفعت الموضوع إلى رئيس الديوان ليُحيلُه إلى هيئة التدقيق مُجتمِعة برئاسة رئيس الديوان مع ثلاثة من رؤساء الدوائر يختارُهم رئيس الديوان، وتُصدِر الدائرة المُشتركة قرارِها بأغلبية ثُلُثي الأعضاء.

المادة الحادية والأربعون:
للمحكوم عليه غيابياً أن يطلُّب من رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه، إعادة النظر في الحُكم الصادِر ضِدُه خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغِه بالحُكم. ويُحيل رئيس الديوان أومن يُنيبُه الطلب إلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحُكم لإعادة المُحاكمة في مواجهة المُتهم.

المادة الثانية والأربعون:
إذا ظهرت بعد الفصل النهائي وقائع أو قُدِمت أوراق لم تكُن معلومة وقت المُحاكمة وكان من شأنِها تبرئة المحكوم عليه، فلهُ أو لمُّمثِل الادِعاء أن يطلُّب من رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه إعادة النظر في الأحكام النهائية، ويُقدَّم الطلب خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ العلم بذلك مُشتمِلاً على الحُكم وأسباب إعادة النظر، ويُحيل رئيس الديوان أو من يُنيبُه هذا الطلب إلى الدائرة التي أصدرت الحُكم لتفصِل فيه بحضور أطراف القضية.






















*الباب الخـامس**الأحــكام العــامة*











المادة الثالثة والأربعون:
تتم الإخطارات المنصوص عليها في هذه القواعِد، على الوجه الآتي:
1-   تُسلَّم الإخطارات إلى الشخص نفسُه أينما وجِد،وإلا فتُسلَّم إلىمنيوجد معهُفيمحل إقامتِه منالساكنين معه.
2-  فيما يتعلق بالشركات التِجارية والمؤسسات الخاصة تُرسل الإخطارات إلى أحد الشُركاء المُتضامِنين أو لرئيس مجلِس الإدارة أو للمُدير أو لِمن يقوم مقامهُم، أو لصاحِب المؤسسة الخاصة أو لِمن يقوم مقامه.
3-   فيمايتعلقبالشركاتالأجنبيةالتيلهافرعأووكيلفيالمملكةتُرسلالإخطاراتإلىمُديرهذاالفرعأوالوكيل.
4-   إذا تعذر تسليم الإخطارات وِفقاً لما سبق فتُسلَّم إلى العُمدة.
5-   إذا تعذر معرِفة محل إقامة المُتهم أو عنوانُه داخِل المملكة فيُبلغ بوساطة النشر في الجريدة الرسمية.
6-   فيما يتعلق بالمُقيمين خارج المملكة يتم إبلاغُهم عن طريق وزارة الخارجية، ويُكتفى في هذه الحالة بورود الرد بما يُفيد التبليغ.
7-  فيما يتعلقبالدولةتُرسلالإخطاراتإلىالوزراءالمُختصينأولمُديريالمصالِحأولرؤساءالمؤسساتأوالهيئات العامة، أو من يقوم مقامهُم.
8-   فيما يتعلق بالعسكريين ومنسوبي الجهات العسكرية تُسلَّم الإخطارات عن طريق مرجِعهم المُختص.
9-   فيما يتعلق بالمسجونين تُسلَّم الإخطارات إلى مُدير السِّجن.

المادة الرابعة والأربعون:
يُصدِر رئيس الديوان القرارات اللازِمة لتنفيذ هذه القواعِد.

المادة الخامسة والأربعون:
تسري هذه القواعِد على الدعاوى القائمة عند نفاذِها من المرحلة التي وصلت إليها.

المادة السادسة والأربعون:
الأحكام التي لم يتم تبليغها إلى أطراف الدعوى قبل نفاذ هذه اللائحة، تُطبق عليها الأحكام الخاصة بطُرق الاعتِراض على الأحكام.

المادة السابعة والأربعون:
تُنشر هذه القواعِد في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل بِها بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشرِها، وتُلغي قراري مجلس الوزراء رقم (16) وتاريخ 6/1/1383هـ، ورقم (968) وتاريخ 15-16/9/1392هـ. كما تُلغي كُل ما يتعارض معها من أحكام.
















*ما صـدر بشـأن النِظـام*















قرار رقم 241 وتاريخ 26/10/1407هـإن مجلس الوزراء
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة المُرافِقة بهـذا الواردِة من ديـوان رئاسـة مجلِس الوزراء برقم (7/ف/23268) وتاريخ 29/9/1402هـ، المُشتمِِلة على خِطاب معالي وزير العدل رقم (487/ص) وتاريخ 14/9/1402هـ، بشأن مشروع أنظِمة المحـاكِم المُتخصِّصة.
وبعد الإطلاع على المادة الثانية والثلاثين بعد المائتين من نِظام الشركات، الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/6) وتاريخ 22/3/1385هـ، التي تقضي بإنشاء هيئة لحسم المُنازعات الناشئة عن تطبيق نِظام الشركات وتوقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها فيه.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظام ديوان المظالِم الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظام المحكمة التِجارية الصادِر بالأمر السامي رقم (32) وتاريخ 15/1/1350هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (186) وتاريخ 5/2/1387هـ، المُتضمِّن إنشاء هيئة حسم المُنازعات التِجارية.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (1221) وتاريخ 7-8/9/1388هـ، المُتضمِّن إعادة تشكيل هيئة حسم المُنازعات التِجارية، واعتِبار قراراتِها نهائية.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (167) وتاريخ 14/9/1401هـ، المُتعلِق بتوحيد مهام الهيئات القضائية.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (209) وتاريخ 10/10/1404هـ، بشأن تفرُغ أعضاء هيئات حسم المُنازعات التِجارية للعمل بِها.
وبعد الإطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلِس الوزراء رقم(112)وتاريخ28/7/1407هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على المحضر المُعدَّ في شُعبة الخُبراء رقم (201) وتاريخ 14/10/1407هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع مُذكِرة شُعبة الخُبراء رقم (200) وتاريخ 14/10/1407هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة رقم (162) وتاريخ 19/10/1407هـ.

يُقــرِّر ما يلــي
*1-  * *إلغاء المادة (232) الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائتين من نِظـام الشرِكات الصـادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/6) وتاريخ 22/3/1385هـ.*
*2-      * *نظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغتُه مُرفقة بهـذا.*
*3-  * *نقل اختِصاصات هيئات حسم المُنازعات التِجارية المنصوص عليها في النُظُّم والقرارات بما فيها المُنازعات المُتفرِعة عن تطبيق نِظام الشرِكات وتوقيع العقوبات المنصوص عليها فيه، اعتِباراً من بداية السنة المالية 1408/1409هـ إلى ديوان المظالِم وذلك إلى أن يتم تنفيذ أحكام قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (167) وتاريخ 14/9/1401هـ المُشارِ إليه أعلاه.*
*4-  * *استمرار الهيئات المُشارِ إليها في الفقرة (3) في نظر الدعاوى المعروضة عليها حالياً والتي تُقدَّم إلى وزارة التِجارة حتى نهاية السنة المالية 1407/1408هـ. وحتى يتم البت فيها، على أن يتم الاتِفاق بين وزارة العدل ورئيس مجلِس القضاء الأعلى ووزير التِجارة على تنفيذ قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (209) وتاريخ 10/10/1404هـ بشأن تفرُغ أعضاء هذه الهيئات بما يكفل سُرعة إنجاز تلك الدعاوى.*
*5-  * *إحالة جميع دفاتر الهيئات وسجِلاتِها والملفات التي بحوزتِها إلى ديوان المظالِم بموجب ترتيب يتم الاتِفاق عليه بين وزير التِجارة ورئيس ديوان المظالِم.*
*6-  * *على وزير التِجارة ورئيس ديوان المظالِم دِراسة وضع اللِّجان القائمة حالياً في وزارة التِجارة المُتعلِقة بحل المُنازعات الأُخرى للنظر في نقل اختِصاصاتِها إلى ديوان المظالِم ورفع توصياتِها إلى مجلِس الوزراء.*
*7-  * *على وزير المالية والاقتِصاد الوطني ورئيس الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية اتِخاذ الإجراءات الكافية – بالتنسيق مع رئيس ديوان المظالِم – لدعم الجهاز القضائي لديوان المظالِم لتمكينه من القيام بالمهام المُسندة إليه بما في ذلك إحداث المراتب القضائية والتخصُّصية اللازِمة للحُصول على الكفاءات العالية في هذا المجال وكذلك الوظائف الإدارية اللازِمة.*
*8-  * *على وزير المالية والاقتِصاد الوطني ورئيس ديوان المظالِم ورئيس الديوان العام للخِدمة المدنية وضع القواعِد المُناسِبة لمُكافأة من يستعين بِهم ديوان المظالِم من المُتخصِّصين، ومن يتميز بأدائه للعمل من أعضاء الديوان.*
*9-      * يُلغي هذا القرار كُل ما يتعارض معه.


رئيس مجلس الوزراء



الرقـم: م / 5
التاريخ: 11/2/1421هـ
-----------------
بعون الله تعـالى
نحـن فـهـد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
مـلك الممـلكة العـربية السعـودية
بناءً على المادة السبعين من النِظام الأساسي للحُكم الصادِر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/90) وتاريخ 27/8/1412هـ.
وبناءً على المادة العشرين من نِظـام مجلِس الوزراء الصادر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/13) وتاريخ 3/3/1414هـ.
وبناءً على المادتين السابعة عشرة والثامنة عشرة مِن نِظام مجلِس الشورى الصادِر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/91) وتاريخ 27/8/1412هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظـام ديوان المظالِم الصـادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الشورى رقم (27/33/18) وتاريخ 13/9/1418هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (32) وتاريخ 4/2/1421هـ.

أمـرنا بما هو آت
أولاً – الموافقة على إضافة فقر تاسعة إلى البند (1) من المادة الثامنة من نِظـام ديوان المظالِم الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ، بالنص التالي:
ذ- طلب المحاكِم الأجنبية إيقاع الحـجز التحفُظي على مُّمتلكات أو أموال داخِل المملكة.

ثانياً– على سمو نائب رئيس مجلِس الوزراء والوزراء كُلٌ فيما يخصُه تنفيذ مرسومِنا هذا ، ، ،


فـهد بن عبد العزيـز

قرار رقم 32 وتاريخ 4/2/1421هـإن مجلس الوزراء
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة الوارِدة من ديوان رئاسة مجلِس الوزراء برقم (4/14313/ر) وتاريخ 5/11/1418هـ. المُشتمِلة على خِطاب معالي وزير العـدل رقم (18/1/868) وتاريخ 9/11/1414هـ، بشأن طلب المحاكِم الأجنبية إيقاع الحجز التحفُظي على مُّمتلكات أو أموال داخِل المملكة.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظـام ديوان المظالِم الصـادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ.
وبعد النظر في قرار مجلِس الشورى رقم (27/33/18) وتاريخ 13/9/1418هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على المحضر المُعدَّ في هيئة الخُبراء رقم (181) وتاريخ 8/6/1420هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلِس الوزراء رقم (4) وتاريخ 5/1/1421هـ.

يُقـرِر ما يلـي
الموافقة على إضافة فقر تاسعة إلى البند (1) من المادة الثامنة من نِظـام ديوان المظالِم الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ، بالنص التالي:

ذ- طلب المحاكِم الأجنبية إيقاع الحـجز التحفُظي على مُّمتلكات أو أموال داخِل المملكة.

وقد أُعِد مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغتُه مُرفقة بهـذا.


نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء

[1] - أُضيفت فقرة جديدة إلى هذه المادة وذلك بموجب المرسوم الملكي رقم (5) وتاريخ 11/2/1421هـ، أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.

[2] - نُقِلت اختِصاصات هيئات حسم المُنازعات التِجارية، إلى ديوان المظالِم وذلك بموجب قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (241) وتاريخ 26/10/1407هـ، أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.

----------

